# .htaccess funktioniert nur bei html?



## Schokoladenmoench (26. November 2003)

Also, folgende Lage:

hab mir ne .htaccess Datei erstellt, aufgespielt und getestet. Funktioniert auch wunderbar, wenn ich http://www.meinserver.de/kdfhgkdfjgh.*html* eingebe!

Versuche ich es mit http://www.meinserver.de/kdfhgkdfjgh.*php* kommt ne standard 404 Fehlermeldung...

Hat einer Ahnung, warum das so ist? Wenn ja, wie krieg ich das unterbunden? oder liegt das am Server?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. November 2003)

Eine .htaccess-Datei kann noch Tausend mögliche Funktionen beinhalten. Von daher müsstest du schon sagen, was du willst oder deine Datei einfach posten.


----------



## Schokoladenmoench (28. November 2003)

Meine .htaccess datei schaut so aus:


```
ErrorDocument  401  http://www.meineseite.de/index.php
ErrorDocument  403  http://www.meineseite.de/index.php
ErrorDocument  404  http://www.meineseite.de/index.php
ErrorDocument  500  http://www.meineseite.de/index.php
```


----------

